

Rocket Launch Real-Time Telemetry Server - JoshTriplett
http://live.psas.pdx.edu/profiles/Default

======
JoshTriplett
Also see [https://twitter.com/pdxaerospace](https://twitter.com/pdxaerospace)
for live commentary on the launch.

